

St. Louis Gives $50K To Startups [video] - edomain
http://techli.com/2012/06/st-louis-gives-50k-to-startups-video/

======
ArchGrants
we'll be building on feedback gained this year to narrow our focus in yr 2. we
aimed to be as transparent as possible in our selection process, providing
feedback to applicants at each stage of the competition. with one competition
cycle under our belts, we've learned a lot and hope you'll consider
recommending arch grants to startups willing to base their businesses downtown
and scale.

------
vnchr
As a local, I hope Arch Grants increases the specificity of their grant
offering. It is currently a challenge to recommend Arch Grants as a funding
option to prospective entrepreneurs as their process is very opaque.

